
Ask HN: Any todolist sidebar as Googledesktop one? - nicowik
Do you know any todolist that can be locked as Desktop sidebar and not browser sidebar. Full time visual persistent. Just stay there on right side. With android synchronisation. ?
======
nicowik
And same question for android. Any persistent sidebar todolist? Else some
programmer want to partner to develop it? All design is ready on my side.

